# Is this considered damage?



## tropichahni (Mar 25, 2017)

I have a bottle I picked up in a bottle of crates at auction today. It has what appears to be an open bubble. So the bubble was just below the surface or open and I don't know If you would consider that damage.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 25, 2017)

Glass is missing. I call it a burst bubble.  I consider it as being damaged.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 26, 2017)

While this sort of thing can be considered as part of the manufacturing process and not damage, it's location, size and severity does distract from it's value to most collectors. Some collectors might ignore it but most won't. It look like in this case the bubble had a cover and that was broken off thus considered damage to many. If it were just a very, very thin so called "Onion Skin" cover that was missing it wouldn't matter as much. IMHO!
Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 26, 2017)

As already stated, we usually consider it damage-- almost unavoidable damage from when it was a young lad.


----------



## bottlerocket (Mar 29, 2017)

Very cool though. Gives insight as to how fragile these were and re-use was probably avoided. I think the cleaning process would be damaging before refilling.


----------



## stuck on inks and crocks (Jul 11, 2017)

That's a tough call. I guess if it depends on if you are the guy selling it or the guy wanting to buy it! Technically though, I would call that damaged.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 11, 2017)

bottlerocket said:


> Very cool though. Gives insight as to how fragile these were and re-use was probably avoided. I think the cleaning process would be damaging before refilling.


These were absolutely refilled, probably thousands of times.  And they weren't fragile at all, this one was just defective.  It wasn't economically viable to use soda bottles without refilling them until the 60's or so, the bottle cost significantly more than the soda inside.  This one may not have been refilled though, if I was the bottler I would have discarded a bottle with a burst bubble like that as damaged.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Jul 28, 2017)

I try to avoid them but sometimes you just can't


----------

